# Lancôme Teint Idole Ultra 24h?  Yea or Nea?



## sampantha7 (May 26, 2012)

I've been doing some research on new foundations for myself.  I have oily/combo skin, NC20.   I'm interested in the new Lancôme foundation, but haven't heard much about it.  Does anyone recommend It?  Or is there anything out there that would be HG status that I should also check out?


----------



## soybean (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been using the Lancome Tient Idole Ultra 24h for months now. I actually do recommend it because it feels light and has that full coverage. It is a bit on the pricey side and I would actually recommend that you wait until there is that gift in purchase. That way, you could get more out of your money. I would also recommend that you go to the Lancome counter and they'll apply it on your face and you could see the coverage from there, which is what I did before I made my purchase.


----------



## sampantha7 (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome!  Thank you so much for your input!  I got a sample and I absolutely love it.  However, I am going to wait for a gwp before I purchase.  What a lovely foundation!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jun 12, 2012)

Lancôme foundations are BOMB!! They can do no wrong in my eyes..foundation and mascara wise. I have the 24hr foundation and it's lovely!! It lasts all day AND looks very natural. I actually am going to do a video on this product!


----------



## sampantha7 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sweet!  Let me know when you do your video--I'd love to watch it!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Jun 12, 2012)

I sure will!! @sampantha7


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 12, 2012)

I like it, but it has a learning curve.


----------



## sampantha7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sexy Sadie said:


> I like it, but it has a learning curve.


 What do you mean, learning curve?


----------



## califabulous (Jun 20, 2012)

i got a sample of two colors last week.  so far I like it.  the color match is pretty fantastic because I can never find a match.  the lasting power on my super oily skin is pretty good too-i haven't seen any oxidation...medium to full coverage but looks natural on me.  Still testing but i hope with a primer this will be my HG


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 3, 2012)

sampantha7 said:


> What do you mean, learning curve?


----------



## User38 (Jul 3, 2012)

mine is on its way to me.. i think.. lol. 

  	but IF this is a true long lasting product with great light coverage.. I know I will be in love.


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 5, 2012)

i tried a sample of this and loved it - will be buying one really soon myself


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 18, 2012)

I purchased this foundation and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT! 

  	I had no idea how awesome it was - never heard anything about it.

  	I've given up on MAC for my foundations - especially for summer. 

  	I am either a C7 or NC45 in the winter. But in summer it is so hard to match me. I was wearing NC50 but that shade is 
  	too dark and orangey on me. I swear I looked like an oompa loompa!

  	It boggles my mind that there are no foundations between NC45 and NC50.

  	So I wandered over to the Lancome counter and stumbled on the Teint Idole.

  	I am a fan.

  	So much so I turned my sister on to it last night.

  	Mom is next!


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 20, 2012)

Does this have adequate UVA/UVB protection?  That has really been my only concern with Lancome, who otherwise have the most wonderful foundations for the price IMHO.


----------



## Fiberluver (Jul 20, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Does this have adequate UVA/UVB protection?  That has really been my only concern with Lancome, who otherwise have the most wonderful foundations for the price IMHO.


  	This product has SPF15.

  	I also use a moisturizer that has SPF15 and mix a bit of extra SPF in it.


----------



## feeorin (Aug 10, 2012)

it's a total yea!
  	I love this foundation, the 05 shade is a perfect match and it stays on perfectly
  	I will surely do a full blog review about it in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 10, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I purchased this foundation and I ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!
> 
> I had no idea how awesome it was - never heard anything about it.
> 
> ...


  	You completely described me!!!

  	Very glad you added the foundations that matched in your siggy!


----------



## Angel007 (Aug 14, 2014)

I've fallen in love with this foundation. I've been trolling the stores getting samples (don't judge). Probably will get it as gift for my Bday in another month!! I'm forever a MAC lover but this foundation gives me LIFE!!! Allllll day wear even on my SUPREMELY OILY SKIN!!!


----------



## Anerley4U (Sep 7, 2014)

Love this foundation!


----------



## Tiahaar (Sep 24, 2014)

I had this foundation in shade 005, but I gave to a friend after few tries. The color darkened on my skin (which doesn't usually happen), the smell wasn't that nice and it didn't work so well with my oily skin.  Too bad. I had very high hopes for this one.


----------



## Jill1228 (Sep 24, 2014)

I just bought it today in shade 520


----------

